# Compound Splatter?!



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

Guys,

I attended one of KDS training days in March. It was a great day and gave me some confidence to go and have another go of my rotary.

Using Hexlogic pads and Megs 105/205 and some of Sonax Perfect Finish.

I experimented with different combinations and I had read lots about Sonax being great for single stage corrections.

However when applying the Sonax compound it seemed to dry out very quickly (car was under cover in a unit).

The Megs 105/205 were alot better and I was able to spread it around and work it in.

In both cases though alot of dust, and splatter was generated, which I believe should not happen?

I am using a Silverline rotary and at KDS I had a go of a Flex which seemed to work alot better.

Anyone got any ideas on how I can prevent splatter and polish dust going everywhere?

Thanks,
JAM


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Spread the polish or compound about a bit on the wing before turning the machine on, alternatively try angling the machine so it picks up the product, slightly tilt the pad so it's touching more on the 9 o'clock side than the 3 o clock and move machine left to right and that should prevent the splatter


----------



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> Spread the polish or compound about a bit on the wing before turning the machine on, alternatively try angling the machine so it picks up the product, slightly tilt the pad so it's touching more on the 9 o'clock side than the 3 o clock and move machine left to right and that should prevent the splatter


Thanks, do you apply your compound to the pad or the paint directly then spread it before turning the machine on?

3 dots on the pad, the compound just seems to soak into the pad.

I was told there should be no need to wet the pad with "water" or "quick detailer".


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

maybe using a bit too much product if you're getting a lot of splatter.

Chris


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

I went on that too, as I remember steve (rotary) spred the compound about first by dabbing it on, then started the machine on speed 1 and only went upto speed 2 or 3 no faster and only worked the compound until it flashed


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not tried the Sonax although 105 can sometimes be a little dusty. 205 on the other hand should not be dusty at all and should have a very long work time.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

I've used Sonax and found the following really helped;-

Use only 2 or 3 pea size drops on the pad
Spread out on lowest speed
2 or 3 passes at working speed 
Reduce your normal working area
Spur your pad after every panel


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

JAM1991 said:


> Thanks, do you apply your compound to the pad or the paint directly then spread it before turning the machine on?
> 
> 3 dots on the pad, the compound just seems to soak into the pad.
> 
> I was told there should be no need to wet the pad with "water" or "quick detailer".


I have seen it done on the panels but personally id apply to the pad as theres no good way to apply product on the vertical panels. Dont know if its still true but years ago was under the impression to give the pad a mist of water or QD on rotary, on DA its not needed.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been on that course too, it was a great day and have since bought a rotary and used it with Menserma polishes and not had any splatter. Remember to use 4 or 5 pea sized drops of polish and dap it over the area you are working on and set speed to number 1 so you can spread the polish evenly then increase speed to suit until polish has broken down. So far it's worked well for me. :thumb:


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

The silver line has a high rpm rate I do t like mine for that reason so you will get more fling as while the polish is "loose" on the surface it's spinning to fast other rotary a spin slower avoiding this


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

The skill to zero dusting and great correction levels is very careful heat management Flex starts at spindle speed 600rpm; we work to max of 1000-1100 rpm only.

I have corrected cars at 600 rpm only. 

Any higher speeds are not needed

We use Menz and Scholl dues to great lube and diminishing properties. 
Most compounds on the market are oil based.

Meaning they keep temps lower when heavy correction, help to stop dusting too. 

Most people don’t put enough compound on the pad or get enough heat into the panel and pad, lack of both can also create dusting as the pad ends up with localised hot and cold spots due to lack of "priming".

Water and quick detailers make for a hard correction then correctly primed (with compound only) pads, the water actually washed away the lube properties leaving behind the cut media which in turn "marrs" the paint, the water flashes off very fast while correcting so you loss the heat transfer properties of a liquid plus the lube properties too. 

Water spritzing came from the early days of using water based (body shop compounds) and the habit has carried over into oil based compounds. 

The skill to zero ducting is very careful heat management, by altering your down ward pressure, spindle speed, travelling speed, size of area being corrected, angle (tip) of pad, compound being used, pads being used, type of paint being corrected (hard, medium, soft "sticky"), amount compound on pad for each set, material sub straight (metal, plastic, fibreglass, carbon fibre) as these will dissipate heat at different rates. 
Even ambient temps will alter this, in direct sunlight in the shade of course.


The massive advantage to using a DA machine is the above does not effect the outcome as much and is far less "fussy" but i prefer a Rotary all day long.

I rotary can takes years to master to the highest level a DA can be weeks. 

I can really lean on a rotary and get huge cut levels and get finishing down within very small time span, for complete knowledge of whats going on mainly temp and dimishing properties. 


kelly


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> The skill to zero dusting and great correction levels is very careful heat management Flex starts at spindle speed 600rpm; we work to max of 1000-1100 rpm only.
> 
> I have corrected cars at 600 rpm only.
> 
> ...


So your saying that with oil based polishes such as Menz to not use any water/Qd at all?

Some really good advice


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Otto said:


> So your saying that with oil based polishes such as Menz to not use any water/Qd at all?
> 
> Some really good advice


You'll find that menz polishes are water based, and there is no need for water or qd.


----------

